# Can I use vanilla extract in my lip balm?



## Candybee (Nov 13, 2018)

I ran out of my coconut cream flavor oil and was wondering if I could sub vanilla and coconut extracts in my lip balms? I don't recall reading anywhere about using extracts so thought I should ask about it.

If its okay, what % do I use?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 13, 2018)

It won't blend with the oils, it will just separate out. Sorry. If you use virgin unrefined coconut oil and cocoa butter, you can get a nice scent/flavor that way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 13, 2018)

I agree with Dixie....they are alcohol based and won't stay combined.


----------

